# Post PR issuing Spouse Reporting Process



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Its almost 24 months since my family received the PR. My spouse has PR and in the Certificate there is a condition that they need to Report to DHA within 24 months.

I have called the DHA Call Centre to enquire on where we should actually go to do the reporting since DHA does not deal with PR applicants directly.

Does anyone know where one needs to go for this Reporting.

Kind Regards.


----------



## pepsy (Jun 22, 2015)

[email protected] this one is for quota work permit maybe you can try it


----------

